# Reference Website



## DAP (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been training in Tang Soo Do for about 2 months.  The school I attend is associated with the World Tang Soo Do Association. 

Does anyone know a good website that I could reference in regards to Forms, etc.  

Sometimes by the time I am home from class and have time to practice(usually the next day) I forgot some of the stuff learned in class:nuke::erg:.  

Thanks!


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 5, 2007)

There are many many reference websites out there, but it would help if you could be a bit more specific.  Forms, etc. doesn't tell us too much.  Your best bet would probably be the sites with videos of the forms.  There isnt' too much out there with respect to Ill Soo Sik, Ho Sin Sul, or Basics.  But so much of it is organization specific also.

I would say that your best first step is to do some extensive reading on this site.  I'm sure that you can find the answers to almost any of your questions just by reading the old posts.


----------



## DAP (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks..I am not sure of the correct name for the form.  I just know that it is the first form that you learn at the school I attend.  I will post the name when I find it out.  I have class tonight.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 9, 2007)

Does Kicho Hyung Il Bu sound familiar?


----------



## MasterPistella (Oct 9, 2007)

I forget the names now, but the WTSDA does not teach the gi cho forms any more. If you search youtube, they have them on video there.
MP


----------



## MasterPistella (Oct 9, 2007)

Found them. They are the Sae Kye Hyung. I just typed in World Tang Soo Do & got them among others.
MP


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 9, 2007)

REALLY?  I had never heard that, sir!  Thank you for the update!  How many Sae Kye Hyungs are there?


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 10, 2007)

There are three Sea Kye Hyung, they are in the same 'H' pattern as the kichos but have kicks up the middle. First has low block punch with front kicks up the middle, second has high block high punch with side kicks and the third has inside to outside blocks middle punch with ball of the foot roundhouses.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like you found what you were looking for.

World Tang Soo Do has many, many websites out there.  A lot of the member schools have websites.

Search "World Tang So Do" in yahoo or other search engines.  Leave the name in quotes.

Good luck, and welcome!

PS. I learned a 4th seiki that was a combination of stuff.  I'm not sure if my instructor made it up or if it came from WTSD before he left the association.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 11, 2007)

DAP, I would recommend you keep a training journal as well.  Make notes about forms, combinations, movements, etc., and review it daily.  Also, is there time to grab an instructor or higher belt after class and ask them to review the form, etc?  Does your school offer extra help classes?

I'm not one of those people who can pick up a form in one go.  I have to work at it.


----------



## DAP (Oct 12, 2007)

The form I was learning is low block punch with front kicks up the middle...

Thanks everybody for the replies...I will try searching the web

Lynne...Thanks for the advice...I actually did work with one of the instructors after class to learn the form....


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 12, 2007)

I've heard of that form also called Kibon Il Bu


----------



## mjd (Oct 14, 2007)

If you won't to invest some money, you can buy the WSTDA books, the book called the Basics has the forms up to 1st gup level (red belt/stripe), it a very good book.


----------



## DAP (Oct 16, 2007)

Where do I order the book from...Thanks


----------



## agemechanic03 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here ya go DAP.... http://wtsda.com/orderforms/book.htm


----------



## DAP (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

